# Disminuir el consumo de una estufa electrica



## pepez89 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dependiendo de que se viene el invierno sabemos que de alguna forma tenemos que recibir calor ...el problema es cuando tenemos estufas electricas como yo... jaja mi inquietud es  si de alguna forma se puede redicir el consumo sabemos que al enchufar la estufa electrica cuando nos llega la boleta de luz no podemos creer la cantidad de plata que nos viene devido a a las estufas si alguien tiene algun circuito para disminuir ese consumo se les agardece


----------



## alexus (Jun 17, 2009)

"multiplexar" las resistencias?

lo que ustedes lo pagan cada 2 meses, acalo pagamos en un mes.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 17, 2009)

Intenta ponerle una resistencia en serie...

Que?, Es la sala de Charla no?.

No, ya en serio, si quieres ahorrar energia, mejor no la pongas. Es imposible hacer que consuman menos sin hacer que caliente menos. Hay perdidas.

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 17, 2009)

una propuesta con un alto costo inicial, pero que bien vale es el de aislar techos y paredes termicamente para que se distribuya mejor el calor.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 17, 2009)

Por un lado tenes el termostato de ambiente que lo pones en la pared contraria a la estufa, apaga la estufa al llegar a la temperatura deseada automáticamente, ideal para cuando te acostas a dormir y la temperatura baja durante la madrugada; en ese caso te acostas con la estufa apagada y te despertas con la estufa prendida.

Por el otro lado hay una serie de estufas nuevas por convección, que gracias a la competencia estan bajando de precio. El año pasado adquirí una de 450W por 450 ARS y hoy está la misma a 310 ARS mientras que la versión mejorada de la competencia esta 350 ARS. Para que no me acusen de spam, dejo links a esta copia y esta mala copia
La versión mejorada me gusta porque inevitablemente se raja con el uso y queda feo (me pasa)

Otro tema es eliminar los "chifletes", hubo un tiempo en que me parecía exagerado romper todo alrededor de una ventana para eliminar un chiflete, hoy hasta te recomiendo hacerlo.


----------



## tadzioizdat (Oct 16, 2010)

Buenos dias, me he registrado aqui para preguntarles una cosa que llevo tiempo queriendo saber, y que no hay manera de encontrar en ninguna parte. El caso es que tengo una estufa electica y en la etiqueta pone esto:
-Braun made in spain
-tipo: h-103
-220 V ~ /50 Hz / 2000W

Supongamos que los 2000W estos son la potencia maxima, que se consigue subiendo el regulador al maximo (4 cliks). Quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de modificarlo para que tenga unos 500W como maximo de potencia, ya que me quiero construir un kotatsu (googlealo si no sabes que es) y estos tienen calefactores de baja potencia, de 200 a 500 W para no incendiarse. Existe alguna manera? Una solucion seria comprar directamente uno de baja potencia, pero he estado buscando por las tiendas de alrededor y solo hay de 1500W para arriba.

Tambien habia pensado en unsar unos 3 P600K en paralelo o un regulador de luz de eso que tienen algunas lamparas.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2010)

Normalmente las estufas eléctricas poseen 2 resistencias que en paralelo consumen tus 2000W, pero si las conectas en serie solo consumirán 500W.
Mira si eléctricamente (Dentro de la estufa) existe la posibilidad de "Re-conexionar" las resistencias


----------



## tadzioizdat (Oct 16, 2010)

si por resistencias te refieres a los 4 muelles que cruzan la salida del calor, voy a mirar si veo algo

EDIT: he abierto y veo que son 8 muelles, pero de momento no veo la manera de conectarlos en paralelo, voy a seguir mirando

os pongo fotos de como es y a ver si me podeis ayudar:
primero os dejo un esquema que he hecho de como es la estufa:

como podeis ver, el cable F es de de fase y el N es el nutro (obvio) y llegan a una regleta. el cable 1 llega al elemento A
_
Elemento A_


y sigue por el cable 2 hasta llegar al elemento C (que tiene inscrito: "36-92") para seguir luego por otro cable al elemento B, que es el interruptor que controla la potencia. 

_elementos B y C_


de aqui salen 4 cables, 2 hacia los muelles-resistencia, y 2 hacia el motor que potencia el ventilador para que el calor salga. Vamos a centrarnos en las resistencias. de la primera conexion (contando de derecha a izquierda) sale un cable que va directo hasta la resistencia por la entrada mas alejada. luego la electricidad pasa por los muelles y sale por la salida de debajo hacia el cable N. pero hay otra "entrada justo encima que esta conectada al 2º conector del interruptor.
_
entradas_


y eso es todo, los otros cables neutros que hay son los que vuelven del motor.

espero que me podais ayudar a ver si puedo limitarle la potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2010)

Cada uno de esos "Resortes" son las resistencias, mira donde "Comienzan" y donde "Terminan" y trata de dibujar de donde viene la conexión de cada una.
Trata de bosquejar como es la conexión de todo el sistema.

La pieza que sostienes en la mano izquierda es el termostato y es quién regula la temperatura.


----------



## tadzioizdat (Oct 19, 2010)

bueno, he estado mirandolo, y he descubierto que ya estan colocadas en paralelo T_T, asi que ya no se... pero si las colocase en serie no consumirian la mitad cada resistencia? y luego con un adaptador para que pasen solo 120 V se volveria a reducir a la mitad, no es asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Podés probar todo en serie o serie paralelo








Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Serías tan amable de subir una foto global de tu cacharro, ya que me suena tener uno igual.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola.

Haz pensado en usa un dimmer para controlar la potencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tadzioizdat (Oct 20, 2010)

pues voy a probar lo del dimmer cuando consiga uno.

Dosmetros, al final son 2 resistencias, solo que si no te fijas, como esta en zigazaga, parecen 4. Se podria seguir aplicando tu idea?

mañana subo alguna foto mas.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 20, 2010)

Con un simple diodo (de la potencia suficiente) la dejarias en 1000W de un plumazo. pa menos hay hacer las modificaciones que dicen los compis.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

tadzioizdat dijo:


> Dosmetros, al final son 2 resistencias, solo que si no te fijas, como esta en zigazaga, parecen 4. Se podria seguir aplicando tu idea?
> mañana subo alguna foto mas.


 
Si , ponelas en serie , y para bajar más aún , como te dice Elnombre , le ponés un díodo en serie y chau pato ! 

Saludos !


----------



## DOMITEC (Oct 21, 2010)

A la potencia que trabaja no te va resistir un diodo tienes que ponerle 3 en paralelo de mas o menos 3 a 6 amperios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2010)

Con las dos resitencias en serie vamos a andar por los 4,5 Amp


----------



## mirasu (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola

Estaba pensando en bajar la potencia contratada en casa, para entrar en el bono social. a 2,3kw he estado midiendo varios dias y no paso de esa cantidad salvo cuando conecto la lavadora con agua caliente. y seguramente el horno que aun no he probado.

He visto en este foro una consulta parecida  sobre una estufa en la que aconsejais poner un diodo. Mi duda es si con esa solucion bajaria la potencia maxima o solo la media. Por que lo que yo necesito es que esa resistencia no me haga saltar el ICP.

Esa solucion tambien valdria para el horno?

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2014)

mirasu dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Estaba pensando en bajar la potencia contratada en casa, para entrar en el bono social. a 2,3kw he estado midiendo varios dias y no paso de esa cantidad salvo cuando conecto la lavadora con agua caliente. y seguramente el horno que aun no he probado.
> 
> He visto en este foro una consulta parecida  sobre una estufa en la que aconsejais poner un diodo. Mi duda es si con esa solucion bajaria la potencia maxima o solo la media.



Ambas



> Por que lo que yo necesito es que esa resistencia no me haga saltar el ICP.
> 
> Esa solucion tambien valdria para el horno?
> 
> gracias



Depende del horno

No debería traer inconveniente alguno.
Pero yo antes de dejar fijo el diodo, verificaría el comportamiento del medidor, algunos medidores podrían indicar mayor consumo al agregar el diodo.


----------



## mirasu (Dic 3, 2014)

Es que tengo que pedir el diodo por internet y me preocupa que no valga, porque el diodo eliminara una parte de la onda, pero el pico en la onda que quede sera de 2,3w como ahora, no? 

porque dices que algunos medidores calcularan mas consumo? el contador de ibredrola tambien puede contar de mas?

hay otros sitemas mejores, que no sean muy caros? 

Gracias!


----------



## sergiot (Dic 3, 2014)

Estás diciendo que el abono el cual queres contratar solo te permite consumir 2.3kw en toda la casa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2014)

mirasu dijo:


> Es que tengo que pedir el diodo por internet y me preocupa que no valga, porque el diodo eliminara una parte de la onda, pero el pico en la onda que quede sera de 2,3w como ahora, no?
> 
> porque dices que algunos medidores calcularan mas consumo? el contador de ibredrola tambien puede contar de mas?
> 
> ...



Los medidores se pensaron para medir corriente y tensión alternas.
Al colocar un diodo estarán midiendo tensión alterna, pero corriente *pulsante* esto puede dar un resultado incierto.

Como alternativas podrías:

1) Cambiar la resistencia por otra de mayor valor.
2) Alimentar la resistencia con un auto-transformador reductor de tensión.

Ninguno de ellos será económico.

*Por último*, con el diodo reduces la potencia que disipa la resistencia, pero aumentas el tiempo que esta estará encendida hasta alcanzar la temperatura de trabajo.
Seguramente se contrarrestará el efecto "*Ahorro*"

Otra alternativa será la de alterar el termostato que ajusta la *temperatura*, haciendo que esta sea menor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola a todos , ??que tal agregar un dimmer enbasado en un Triac de potenzia conpatible con de la estufa en la entrada de alimentación de la RED , con el si puede controlar linearmente  desde 0 hasta 100% de la potenzia total.
!fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ??que tal agregar un dimmer de potenzia conpatible con de la estufa en la entrada de alimentación de la RED , con el si puede controlar linearmente  desde 0 hasta 100% de la potenzia total.
> !fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Están combinados 2 temas, ahora es un *lavarropas*.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Están combinados 2 temas, ahora es un *lavarropas*.


!!OK!! , pero mismo asi aun estamos tentando controlar una carga resistiva calientadora y con la vantagen de lo Triac controlar en los dos semiciclos de la altenada lo que no ocorre con lo diodo porque ese rectifica "quitando un semiciclo , distorcionando la forma de onda y quízaz molestando lo funcionamento correcto de lo medidor de consumo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mirasu (Dic 3, 2014)

@Fogonazo Pretendo ahorrar, claro. Pero no en el consumo. sino acogiendome al "BONO SOCIAL" que hay en españa para gente que reuna un requisito y el mas facil es tener menos de 3kw contratados. Asi la cantidad a contratar son 2,3kw. yo muy raramente paso de 1,9kw. pero aunque no suelo usar la lavadora con agua caliente, si bajo la potencia no la podria poner nunca, porque me saltaria el ICP. Este bono social consiste en un 25% de descuento en el consumo y unos 10€ en la potencia.
El problema es que si la bajo y luego el no poder usar la lavadora con agua caliente o el horno, me costaria un ojo de la cara el volver a subirla. 

@Daniel Lopes

Me puedes recomentar un triac? los triac son como "reles" seria para hacer pulsos? esos pulsos no pasarian de 2,3kw para no hacer saltar el ICP?

@sergiot
El Bono Social es un descuento en la factura y yo pienso en cumplir el requisito de tener una potencia inferior a 3kw, porque ahora tengo 3,4kw y por lo que veo voy sobrado. siempre miro de no poner el microondas con la lavadora o aspiradora. 

Gracias por el interes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola caro Don mirasu , Triacs son dispositivos semiconductores semejantes a una chave , conducen en los dos sentidos de la alternada quando disparados por su gatillo.Els son en realidad dos SCR en antiparalelo o sea dos SCR en paralelo con polaridad inverdida de modo puder funcionar en los dos sentidos de  curriente.
Con auxilio de un circuito de disparo trigado por la frequenzia de la RED con disparo por cero (quando la tensión alternada pasa por 0Volt) es possible controlar la potenzia media generada por la carga resistiva calientadora canbiando la duración de lo ciclo de alterna.
Te recomendo que busque por "Dimmer enbasados en Triacs" 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mirasu (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola Daniel Lopez


He leido algo sobre esto los dimeer con triac y he visto que modifican la onda haciendola mas estrecha, pero siguen llegando a los 220v aunque menos tiempo. pero tambien he leido que el triac corta la onda cuando esta llega a un voltaje que fijas con el dimmer.


he encontrado este dimmer en un portal de subastas conocido. Me valdria para lo que quiero? vale unos 4€

3000W Voltage Regulator Dimming Dimmer Light Speed Temperature Control

Features:

Input Voltage: 220V

Maximum Power: 3000W

Adjustable Voltage: 0-220V

Size (L x W x H): Approx. 45 x 30 x 35 mm

Material: Plastic, metal

Way to Use:

Connect this device with lamp or home appliance in a series connection, then rotate the knob for dimming, speed, voltage, temperature control.

Applicable Appliance: Electric furnace, water heater, lamps, small motor, electric iron. etc



Note: This voltage regulator requires installation of a heat sink (not provided here) to work properly.



Contains:

1 x 3000W Voltage Regulator
Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2014)

mirasu dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopez
> 
> 
> He leido algo sobre esto los dimeer con triac y he visto que modifican la onda haciendola mas estrecha, pero siguen llegando a los 220v aunque menos tiempo. pero tambien he leido que el triac corta la onda cuando esta llega a un voltaje que fijas con el dimmer.
> ...


Bueno por 4 Euros (diñero para conpra caramelos o un cafezito espresso con croassant) vale a peña testear , como un NO ustedes ya tiene en las manos.............!!Adelante !! , a si no olvide de despues conta como te passo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 4, 2014)

Daniel, por varios post que leo en el foro hace rato, 4euros para ellos no son caramelos, y viendo lo que nuestro amigo quiere hacer, es posible.

Una duda o una consulta, sos consiente que al querer bajarla potencia vas a tener que utilizar mas tiempo en calentar el agua, con los cual el consumo en hs pasa a ser casi lo mismo.

Mi pregunta sobre el limite de consumo es que me pareció algo bastante poco, para dar un simple ejemplo, mi pava de agua, es un calentador para que se entienda, consume 2.7kW, por eso mi pregunta.


----------



## opamp (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola mirasu, en las especificaciones que colocas , dice que NO tiene disipador de calor, se refiere al triac.
Antes del actual furor de los LED's y los focos ahorradores instalé muchos dimmer's y te comento que estan al máximo en sus especificaciones técnicas, por ejemplo: los de 2.5KW emplean triac de 12A y los de hasta 3.5KW utilizan el de 16A, "casi" no hay margen de sobrepotencia. Te recomiendo que te fijes el triac que lleva y le coloque el"heat sink"(disipador de calor).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Hola mirasu, en las especificaciones que colocas , dice que NO tiene disipador de calor, se refiere al triac.
> Antes del actual furor de los LED's y los focos ahorradores instalé muchos dimmer's y te comento que estan al máximo en sus especificaciones técnicas, por ejemplo: los de 2.5KW emplean triac de 12A y los de hasta 3.5KW utilizan el de 16A, "casi" no hay margen de sobrepotencia. Te recomiendo que te fijes el triac que lleva y le coloque el"heat sink"(disipador de calor).


Yo de plenissimo acuerdo y adjunto a no si olvidar de ayslar mui bien ese disipador de calor porque seguramente el estas en "Vivo" (energizado) en relación a massa o tierra.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mirasu (Dic 4, 2014)

Gracias, el problema es que tarda un mes en llegar  
Lo pedire y luego pensare como ver si funciona :-D de momento se me ocurre comprar un ICP de 10A a ver si salta.

Gracias


----------



## opamp (Dic 4, 2014)

Termomagnética de 10A , muy poco !,...mínimo el doble. Las lavadoras activan motores


----------



## Scooter (Dic 5, 2014)

También puedes cambiar la resistencia de la lavadora por una de menos potencia.
En mi caso por ejemplo tengo el calentador de agua con las dos resistencias en serie en vez de en paralelo, así en lugar de un calentador de 2000W tengo uno de 500W. Hace lo mismo solo que mas lento.
La historia es que la tarifa se encarece solo por la potencia contratada.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 5, 2014)

Creo que la opción de scooter es la mas adecuada, es mas, tendrías que desarmar la lavado y ver si el calentador de agua no esta formado por varias resistencias en "paralelo" y de ser así las deberías conectar en serie, un ejemplo de esto son los hornos eléctricos de 4 resistencias que las tiene dos en serie y ese par en paralelo con el otro par.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2014)

Bueno devemos recordar que lo Dimmer deve sener enpleado a alimentar la resistencia calientadora solamente y nada mas , tal como motores y circuitos de control /gerenciamento.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mirasu (Dic 11, 2014)

Gracias.

La verdad es que no me atrevo a cambiar una resistencia que esta en contacto con el agua. Tambien creo que seria muy complicado encontrar una resistencia para mi lavadora de menos potencia, o todas son iguales e intercambiables?

Aun no tendo el dimmer, pero cuando lo tenga lo pondre solo a la resistencia. 

Si un magnetotermico de 10A es poco. pero realmente sin contar el horno que tambien lo tendria que "trucar", sin el horno y lavadora con AGUA CALIENTE el electrodomestico que mas gasta es el microondas 1200w, pero he probado el microondas , AA y lavadora con agua FRIA y los puedo encender 2 a la vez sin pasar de 1900w con luces, tv. Por eso creo que seria solo concienciarse y controlar.

Tambien tengo una duda, y es que tengo contratado 3,4Kw y el otro dia probe poner la lavadora con agua caliente, AA y microondas :-D 3800W no salto el ICP. Me suena algo de que al tener contador digital ya no hay ICP.  Asi pienso que si el ICP esta integrado en el contador digital y este da mas margen. pues igual podria consumir hasta 3000W sin cortes.

Bueno ha ver si me llega el dimmer.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 14, 2014)

Tendrás un ICP de 16A como tengo yo, la verdad no me ha saltado nunca por sobrecarga.


----------

